# rowspan/colspan problem in IE



## pajal (21. September 2004)

hallo,

sitz gerade an einer neuen hp, aber komm seit 2 stunden nicht weiter...
hab ein problem mit der colspan anzeige im iexplorer. mit firefox und opera klappt es wunderbar.

hier der link 

und der code der tabelle auch noch:


```
<table width="800" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
    <tr> 
      <td><img src="bilder/logo.png" alt="mc.org"></td>
      <td><img src="bilder/b_home.png"><img src="bilder/b_fotos.png"></td>
      <td><img src="bilder/b_videos.png"><img src="bilder/b_mongos.png"><img src="bilder/b_write.png"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
      <td colspan="2" height="24" background="bilder/toprow2.png">&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;mongocity.org 
        &gt; home &gt; <a href="about:blank">pajal gallery</a> &gt; <a href="ui%20buff">foto1</a></td>
      <td rowspan="2"><img src="bilder/right_square.png" width="237" height="237"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
      <td height="" colspan="2" rowspan="2" background="bilder/bg_dashed_main.png">oi</td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
      <td height="168">&nbsp;</td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
      <td>&nbsp;</td>
      <td>&nbsp;</td>
      <td>&nbsp;</td>
    </tr>
  </table>
```

hoffe irgendwer der wiffer ist als ich kann mir helfen


----------



## Martys (21. September 2004)

Sieht ganz nett aus, aber ich würde Dir von Tabellen abraten. Benutzte DIVs. Macht den Code übersichtlicher und ist einfacher zu pflegen.


----------



## pajal (21. September 2004)

in verbindung mit css? oder wie funktioniert das mit den divs?


----------

